# PC Builds and Command Center setups



## nobodythank you (Dec 10, 2018)

So I figured, after looking over the gaming thread, that posting some pc and desk setups might help those less experienced members to up their game or just see the competition. For us PC gamers (aka Master Race), our rigs and desks are sacred and holy. Plus, moding your PC has become a new hobby for many enthusiasts.  I have one friend that uses a Lazy-Boy as his chair and loves it. What do you have setup? How is your rig setup? AIO water cooling or custom loop? AMD or Intel? AMD or Nvidia?

I'll start, my rig stats are below, just finished putting her together. I got all the parts on and around Black Friday (saved all year for this and actually exceeded Visa's daily transaction limit lol ).
Case: Thermaltake View 31
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus XI Hero (wifi)
Processor: Intel i7 8700K 3.7ghz
Memory: Corsair Vengeance RGB 3200mhz DDR4 4x8GB
CPU AIO: Corsair H150i Pro
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 Ti SC GAMING
GPU AIO: ID-Cooling ICEKIMO 240VGA RGB Sync (*not pictured yet, enroute)
SSD: Samsung 860EVO 1TB
Power Supply: Corsair RM1000x
Power Backup: APC UPS 1500VA
Monitors: Acer KG271 27" x2


Now, don't look at a PC and think "holy shit that is too much money" because it really isn't. Not counting the monitors, this setup can cost you less than 2k (not counting the monitors, backups, desk, and network devices) and will last for at least 5 years. 2k spread out over 5 years is a pretty good investment. The last rig I had could play damn near any game for almost 5 years and was under 1.5k in cost. Plus, I do a lot of gaming and personal work involved with co-running a gaming community. Additionally, this setup will more than keep up with future school work I plan on doing. With new and more stable water cooling out, that life expectancy is dramatically increased so you stay valid and current (future proof). Also what is cool is that with new monitoring software you can monitor your computer's health (heat, power fluctuations, cooling, fans, etc...) and make adjustments fairly easy. I chose to go with an AIO water cooling setup because it was cheaper, less maintenance, and easier to install when compared to a custom cooling setup. For my system, I priced out a custom loop kit for almost 800. That was insane. Additionally, I would have had to assemble it all and test it and ensure there would be no leaks that helped the magic smoke escape. The AIO kit was less than 300 and there is little setup with no loose liquids. Additionally, I never have to swap out the liquids or drain the system every year or two. While the custom loops are much more aesthetically pleasing, they are a pain IMHO. If I had experience with assembling them I might be of a different mind. However, I am at the stage in life where I just want my shit to work.




I was going to do a 3 monitor setup like @Ranger Psych , but I couldn't justify the need for 3 monitors, and my OCD wouldn't let the two be side by side so I decided to try the stacking method. If you wonder why more than one, it makes gaming so much easier when trying to keep comms with your team or look up information during a lul in the fight. Plus it makes the desktop feel less cluttered for me. The chair is old but comfy, once it wears out I will look into getting a dedicated gaming chair. Also not pictured is I just got Gigabit internet and upgraded my infrastructure to support full gigabit throughout the network. The means shielded cat 6 throughout the house, shielded connectors, and an upgraded modem (Netgear Gigabit modem) and router (ASUS AC3200RT) to handle the speed. The router is in the middle of the house so I have excellent wifi coverage throughout, without the need for extenders. I even managed to terminate the cat 6 into the walls with plates and the works. Overall I am set electronically for several years, and since I did all this around Black Friday, when it comes time to replace everything, it should fall around the same time and hit the same deals all over again.

What are the pros and cons of your setup? Questions? Judging by the Gaming thread we have a lot of gamers here, so If you don't know then just ask and you will get several answers. Pick the ones that work best for your setup.


----------



## compforce (Dec 10, 2018)

Lul, Only a few differences between your system and mine, mostly attributable to the time since I bought it in 2016 .  For brevity, here are the differences:

7700K CPU in mine
2X Samsung EVO 1TB SSD (RAID 1)
1X Samsung EVO 500 GB SSD (Paging)
4X Corsair 16 GB RAM (not RGB)
28" Acer Monitors are side by side, not top and bottom
Razer mechanical keyboard, Logitech g900 mouse and Corsair RGB Mouse Pad
Oh, and I have all of my previous hard drives in there also, but those are not in daily use.

BTW, download the EVGA GPU Clocking tool.  Even if you aren't going to overclock, it's still a cool display to go with your other monitoring..


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 10, 2018)

compforce said:


> BTW, download the EVGA GPU Clocking tool.  Even if you aren't going to overclock, it's still a cool display to go with your other monitoring..


lol great minds think alike.

I will check it out, thanks!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2018)

Fucking Geeks!  lol


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 10, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Fucking Geeks!  lol


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 10, 2018)

@ke4gde @compforce I'm super jelly!!!

A mega cool media center type setup is on my bucket list.  Thanks for the pics and hardware layout.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2018)

I currently run:

Fractal Design ARC Midi R2
i5-4690k
ASUS Z370A
EVGA GTX 770
8GB of something RAM

I'm bumping that up to an i5-9600K, some Z390 mobo, and new RAM.

My game cube overseas has a GTX 1060. I'll migrate it to the home rig when I'm done for good or if the 1070 prices ever drop. I love gaming, but suck, and don't have a need for a high end system.

Anyone looking to spec their own PC needs to go here:
Pick parts. Build your PC. Compare and share. - PCPartPicker



SpongeBob*24 said:


> A mega cool media center type setup is on my bucket list.  Thanks for the pics and hardware layout.



I run an Intel NUC for a media system. It works really well, is small, and cost less than building something. I know guys who run all of their media through an Xbox or Playstation. There are a billion ways to skin that cat.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 10, 2018)

Ya'll got him started. RP arrived home an hour ago and is still typing up his post...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 10, 2018)

*Case*:  Fractal Design Define R2
*Mobo*: ASRock z97 Extreme9
*CPU*: i7-4770K OC'ed to 4.6Ghz
*RAM*: 32GB, non matched non fancy it frigging works bite me
*C*: 256GB M.2 PCI-E SSD (Samsung XP941)
*E*: 1x 1TB Western Digital drive for extra space for bullshit
*R*: 2x 2TB Hitachi drives for network RAID array as I haven't bought another NAS to have as dedicated network storage
*Video card*: EVGA 1070Ti FTW. Does everything I ask of it without hesitation, like a good little private wait I mean video card. Had 2x 4GB GTX 780's in SLI but one crapped out. Excuse for significant upgrade found. Executing....... Done. 
*Power Supply*:  Seasonic....1kw? It works, it's quiet, zero anything.

No ups yet, I want a rack mount grade/size one and I have to find out where the hell to get one at a reasonable price as well as the following question of where the fuck I am gonna put this damn 4U thousand pound battery pack...

Air cooled primarily, Corsair h110i for the CPU, Corsair Commander controlling the rest in a positive pressure filtered intake air-plan. Intake's front and bottom through the case's filters, exhaust out the top and backside. 3 intake 2 exhaust. All fans converted to Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000 fans. They are quieter than Fractals at the same RPM and push more air at the same RPM.... but have another 1800 RPM to spin up for more cooling when necessary, as my house isn't air conditioned. I can't rep Fractal's cases hard enough, this was THE easiest for me to deal with for all my electronic eccentricities. Non window non fancy as it lives in the CPU cave in my desk, if it was going to live on the desk then I'd spring for a window model. I prefer the sleeper look anyway, surprise bitch you got fragged.



3x Dell U2414H monitors, as they have the thinnest bezel I had found when I was building the system initially. Now they have the ultrawide displays, and while I'd like to upgrade, it's not huge on the list. This works. A massive span would make my e-peen bigger but I'd need a bigger pole in back and more bracketry so I could put these 3 displays above the one, if I didn't divvy them up amongst the family in a trickle-down technology dispersal.  They have Displayport, Minidisplayport, HDMIx2, and a DP out for daisy chaining. Also have usb 3.0 onboard hubs as well as a charging port off the backside. Pretty slick.

Keyboard/mouse vary, I used to swear by Corsair, but _*channels Darth* _they have failed me for the last time, so right now I have a Logitech keyboard and mouse. g502 mouse is boss tier, and the keyboard is a G810. I also have a SteelSeries Apex 350 keyboard I'm using right now, as the Logitech needed to dry out after a distilled water rinse from a sad accident with beer.

@AWP spend the money, get the 1070ti. It may actually help your gameplay, but above all else you'll futureproof nevermind being able to play everything at maxed so your death screens are beautiful.

@medicchick bite my shiny metal ass

*ETA:  Controls......so many controls.*
Saitek X-55 Rhino Stick and throttle set (BOSS FUCKING TIER DOGFIGHT ME BITCH I PWN U)
Saitek X-52 stick and throttle (Still a decent set, but nowhere near the amount of controls as the 55)
Saitek Yoke for standard aviation use
Saitek throttle quadrants x2 for full throttle/pitch/mixture control of a twin engine bird, or tweakage for more as needed
Saitek rudder pedals (cannot recommend, couldn't survive mungo trying to do gun runs with a hammerhead return the first time out of the box)
VoiceAttack Voice Command software so I can yell CHAFF FLARES MAX REAR DEFLECTORS MAX ENGINES MAX WEAPONS FIRE ALL THE THINGS and concentrate on maneuvering/engaging without having to take my hands off the control inputs
TrackIR for head tracking in 3d cockpits

Example of the X-52 and VoiceAttack utility:





Pre-1070ti SLI'ed setup fan demonstration and random blathering:





Another showoff desktop video from when I was ALLCORSAIRALLTHETIME... part of why I don't do it anymore is they're trying to go to a One Program To Rule Them All but didn't include the full functionality they had IN the programs they're replacing, as well as zero component level support for hardware repair.. spend 200 bucks or so on a keyboard and it dies in a year, oops buy a new one... then I'll buy a cheaper one that does the same and be ahead next year if it fails on me.


----------



## AWP (Dec 10, 2018)

Forgot to add, anyone who doesn't overclock, you can run a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo as your CPU cooler. ~$30 and works like a champ.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 10, 2018)

I will say after using the above system while RP is away working and I'm doing dispatch 3 screens is NICE.  I have various e-mail clients open, various load boards, tracking program, and a general fuckery browser window while waiting on brokers to send papers over.  It also makes it easier for the random "Hey MC look this up for me" or "What's X÷X?"  Add in it has a good headset and when brokers are closed for the night and Bibby is home it's nice for movies.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 10, 2018)

AWP said:


> Forgot to add, anyone who doesn't overclock, you can run a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo as your CPU cooler. ~$30 and works like a champ.



@racing_kitty has a system I constructed for her a couple years ago using one if I recall correctly. Picked up that system, yoinked the RAM and CPU, slapped my old ones in there and we both profited from upgrades in computing utility. Great cooler.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 11, 2018)

My current comp which I built in 2014 for $1,035 w/ monitor:

*Case*: Cooler Master HAF912
*Mobo*: Mobo: ASUS m5A97 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 970
*CPU*: AMD FX-6300 Vishera 6-Core 3.5 GHz
*RAM*: 8GB (4x2) G.SKILL RipjawsX
*C*: 256GB SATA SSD (SamsungEVO)
*E*: 1TB Western Digital 
*Video card*: Radeon R9 290X
*Power Supply*: Raidmax Hybrid 630W Modular
*Monitor:* Open Box ASUS VE247H 23.6"

This was my first build, I had pretty much no idea what I was doing.  My first R9 270X fried, so AMD sent me a new 290X.  This thing doesn't really get frames, I play most FPS on low graphics which works since I get over 100 frames in CSGO and 50-70 in pubg. I dual monitor and have a 144hz for my main, and the above is the secondary. I don't really have any issues being competitive in FPS games.  But, there are certain games/things I can't really run well so I tend to avoid until the below gets here (Tarkov etc).

I recently (last week) upgraded my computer, this thing should haul when I get it:

*Case*: IN WIN 101 Mid Tower w/ 3xtra 120mm fans
*Mobo*: GIGABYTE Z390 Gaming SLI ATX 
*CPU*: i9-9900K 3.60GHZ 
*RAM*: 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4/3200MHz Dual Channel Corsair Vengeance LPX (B/W)
*C*: 1TB WD Blue Series M.2 SATA-III 6.0Gb/s SSD 
*E*: 1TB WD Blue Series SATA-III 6 GB/s SSD  
*Video card*: EVGA GeForce(R) RTX 2080 XC 
*Power Supply*: Corsair RMi Series RM750i 80 PLUS GOLD 
*Fan:  *Corsair Hydro H100i PRO 240mm
*Monitor: *ASUS VG278Q 27" 144hz
*Peripherals*:  QCK heavy mousepad ; deathadder chroma mouse; HyperX Cloud Revolver S headset; steelseries 6G v2 mechanical.  I have more unboxed peripherals in storage, probably 2-3 more mechanical keyboards and maybe 3-4 mice that I don't use but have won, been given, etc.  If any of the above craps out, I just grab one and continue on.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 11, 2018)

My firing position. 

Barn find 630 XPS. NOS still in the box, brand new. 100.00

Bose Companion Sound. 

Dell 24" monitor.

A few mods, not super fast or O/C'd, just simple and clean.


----------



## DocCallahan (Dec 12, 2018)

Lol I still got my old system kickin that I built when I was 13

AMD 8350
AMD 270x (I think)
8gb G.skill ram, Ripjaw
Some 650w psu
Some asrock mobo
Some zalman case
Couple red LED fans

I really need to build anew, but money’s supports my insane food needs and car parts


----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2019)

Last of my parts will arrive Friday so I can finish the upgrade ONCE MY WIFE RELEASES ME FROM MY HONEY DO LIST. "You just flew 19 hours to see me. Welcome home! Here's some shit to do..."

i5-9600k
16 GB of DDR 4 3000 MHz RAM
ASUS TUF Z390-Plus Gaming WiFi
Samsung 970 250 GB M2 SSD

Prices are coming down on the new RTX 2060's which perform as well or better than the current GTX 1070's. Something to think about for those of you just looking to upgrade your GPU.


----------



## Brill (Feb 7, 2019)

@Ranger Psych , please show your HAM or commo setup!


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2019)

Upgrade complete and it took a bit of work, more than I anticipated. Updates are DL'ing as I type this.

Anyway, the "learn from my fail" portion:
- I forgot to install the I/O plate. Fortunately I had enough slack I only had to unscrew the mobo and slide it back to give me enough space to pop in the plate.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 10, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


But why tho? It's a computer, it's not Sophie Turner or my third grade teacher in lingerie. Or is this some computer fetish thing?

Add on: When I think of computerphiles, "Yeah! I'm gonna boot up your hard drive so bad! Then I'm gonna install a bunch of ram in you and overclock your cpu until you overheat. Awww yeah... those graphics are smooth as hell.".


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2019)

LOL...I just like to see how people set up their command centers and systems, gives me ideas...specially from the talent we have here, I am a novice in this world.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 16, 2019)

The new comp hauls.  I changed the mobo and the graphics card to the 2080 TI before it shipped.  Only did that because they were out of stock of my initial order parts.  The PC hauls, very happy with it.  My case decision in my mind is bad but only because I wanted better ventilation but it isn't terrible.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 16, 2019)

Below is my setup. I'm thinking of upgrading the board and processor soon though. To something like a LGA2066 chipset and i9, but probably gonna get another deployment in before I pick that up. I picked up two of the 970EVO NVMe M.2 drives last week while on sale. Put one in my desktop and about to put the other in my laptop.

Case: Corsair Carbide Air 540
Motherboard: ASRock > Fatal1ty X99 Professional
Processor: Intel i7 8820K 3.30Gz 6-cores
Memory: 32Gb Corsair Vengeance RGB 3200mhz DDR4 4x8GB
CPU AIO: Corsair H150i Pro
GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 FTW3
SSD: Samsung 970EVO 1TB NVMe M.2
SSD: M4-CT512GB
SSD: OCZ-Agelity3 512GB
HDD: Western Digital 1TB 7200rpm
HDD: Western Digital 1TB 7200rpm
Power Supply: Corsair RM850
Monitors: MSI Optix MAG27CQ x3

Network Attached Storage: QNAP 2bay with Western Digital Red 4TB x2

Oculus Rift VR setup


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 16, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Below is my setup...


It that one of those adjustable desks? The setup looks good. I almost went with a 3 monitor setup, but I couldn't justify it. Also, I would recommend a UPS for that setup to protect from surges and such. Found a good deal on a few through Amazon.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 17, 2019)

ke4gde said:


> It that one of those adjustable desks? The setup looks good. I almost went with a 3 monitor setup, but I couldn't justify it. Also, I would recommend a UPS for that setup to protect from surges and such. Found a good deal on a few through Amazon.



Yeah. The desk is a 6 foot length powered adjustable sit/standing.

I have a CyberPower 1500VA/900W UPS

I spent a lot of time trying to figure out which monitors to pick up. ended up skipping out on the gsync for the 3 MSI curved.. Was looking for this experience and picked them up at the local Microcenter for cheaper than newegg and amazon.


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 17, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> Yeah. The desk is a 6 foot length powered adjustable sit/standing.
> 
> I have a CyberPower 1500VA/900W UPS
> 
> ...


awesome. I thought I noticed that desk. I almost went with a curved monitor but was scared to. I have never gotten to sit down in front of one, let along multiple. I hear great things about Microcenter, but we, unfortunately don't have any within 300 miles.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 17, 2019)

ke4gde said:


> awesome. I thought I noticed that desk. I almost went with a curved monitor but was scared to. I have never gotten to sit down in front of one, let along multiple. I hear great things about Microcenter, but we, unfortunately don't have any within 300 miles.



I only just heard about them after moving to the DC area.. We didn't have them in Florida. They remind me a lot of Fry's out in California, or like what Comp USA used to be. The employees work of heavy off of commission, so they can get a little annoying.

Took only a day to get used to the curved monitors. Better than my previous setup. Two 28" 1920x1200 and a 28" 4k in the middle. Now I have 3x 2560x1440 and it just looks better. I might miss playing my games in 4k, but I think 2k is good enough for me.

When I was pricing out new monitors, I was also considering the ultrawides. In the end, I'd only be able to do a 34" at 1080 and didn't want to go down that low. It did look nice though. I've heard screen management is a bit of a pain without special software. People spend a lot of time getting their windows just right.


----------



## Someguy77 (Feb 17, 2019)

Don't have any pictures right and it's an awful mess at the moment. But below is the specs of my PC setup. Will try to get some pictures tonight when I get off work. I need to replace my monitor (or I "want" to replace it at least), but I play just about anything....mmorpg, fps, moba, again...just about anything that peaks mine and my friends' interest.

*Case:* NZXT Phantom 410 (Mid-Tower)
*Motherboard:* Maximus VIII Hero
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600k 3.5 Ghz (OC: 4.0 Ghz)
*CPU Cooler: *Corsair Hydro Series H100i Dual-Radiator Closed Loop Liquid Cooling
*GPU:* Nvidia GeForce 1080 Ti
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjaw V Series 16GB (8GB x2)
*HDD:* 2TB Seagate Hybrid Drive
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 
*PSU:* XFX 550W 

*Mouse:* Logitech G703 (Wireless) w/ the mousepad for charging
*Headset:* Corsair Void Pro RBG
*Keyboard:* Razer Blackwidow Elite
*Monitor:* HP 25" LED (Need to replace)


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 17, 2019)

So, I'm thinking of getting a desktop again. I haven't bought or upgraded since 2012 aside from swapping an HHD for and SSD.

Current Rig, a laptop.
INTEL CORE I7 2760QM 2.4GHZ 4 CORE 6MB
4x1GB Crucial 1333MHZ SODIM RAM
GTX 560M 1.5GB

Built by Falcon Northwest in April of 2012.

I'm mainly looking to do a media station and network for our new house, with the desktop as the hub.

A) I know they are pricey, but Falcon does excellent work. I run the system hard between gaming and media. Should I build or use Falcon again for this setup?

B) Suggestions on minimum requirements to last me the next 5-8 years? (I know it's hard to predict, but I'm not looking to play the latest FPS either.) I'm planning to use dual monitors, one being a 4KHD TV and the other a traditional monitor. Possibly a second traditional monitor.

C) Anyone able to give me insight on how to network the whole house for media retrieval? Brand new home, CAT6 throughout.

Working with this as our router: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M12RE4A/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_voDACb83CQMW3

Random note, I went with Falcon Northwest as they were and are the only truly independent high end, custom computer builder, and they do amazing paint work for the cases. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's the upgrade. I suck at cable management and don't care. The free-running SATA cable goes to the DVD drive and was corrected later that day. It runs like a champ, the M.2 gives me a power on to logon screen time of 15 seconds. The old SATA drive was a horrific 18 seconds for the same benchmark.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 24, 2019)

Yeah so the M.2 in the big system shit the bed...right in the middle of doing oversize permit crap. It was fine until windows update forced a reboot in the middle of stuff.


----------



## AWP (Mar 1, 2019)

Some new, budget friendly Nvidia cards appear to be coming soon. It will be interesting to see how they stack up against what's already on the market.

GeForce GTX 1660 and 1650 rumored to arrive in March and April starting at $179


----------



## Brill (Mar 2, 2019)

Serious question: what do you guys use these for? Crypto-currency mining?


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> Serious question: what do you guys use these for? Crypto-currency mining?


----------



## Brill (Mar 2, 2019)

AWP said:


>



No, seriously man. Gaming?


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> No, seriously man. Gaming?




Underwater 12D basket weaving modeling.


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> No, seriously man. Gaming?



For me, yes. I'm sure some of the others have alternate uses, but I'd say gaming is the primary reason behind all of these builds.



SaintKP said:


> Underwater 12D basket weaving modeling.



That's a right proper answer. Strong work.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> No, seriously man. Gaming?


Porn.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 2, 2019)

medicchick said:


> Porn.


Those 83 Incognito Chrome tabs ain't gonna process themselves.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 2, 2019)

lindy said:


> Serious question: what do you guys use these for? Crypto-currency mining?



Everything but, including smut perusal.  Let's be honest, some of the first programs for computers included getting a dot matrix printer to shit out a set of tits for you.

Unless you've used a multi-monitor computer, you don't understand it's utility. Once you have used one even just for recreational use, let alone professionally, you'll feel hindered any time you're on a single monitor system UNLESS it's an ultra-wide monitor configuration.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Florida173 (Mar 2, 2019)

I use mine for youtube...

and gaming, scripting, work related stuffs, hacking, and sometimes school stuff


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 30, 2019)

Had some hardware failures and needed to RMA a few items. I was getting near constant BSODs and they were all hardware codes. I replaced the processor, motherboard, and RAM before I found out it was the processor that was bad from the start. After a full wipe and reinstall things appear to be running better than ever before. Weird I know. New equipment includes:
CPU: Intel Core i9-9900K Desktop Processor 8 Cores up to 5.0 GHz Turbo Unlocked
RAM: Corsair CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200
Motherboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming PRO Carbon

Dunno why it is rotating the image, but I dont care lol. Just an idea of what the new setup looks like. The new motherboard has a better LED setup if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 20, 2020)

Kind of cheated and bought a prebuilt PC. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ibuypo...4gb-240gb-ssd-1tb-hdd/6436829.p?skuId=6436829

Aside from adding RAM, will this graphics card be ok? The primary purpose of the PC will be for editing video and Flight Sim.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 20, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Kind of cheated and bought a prebuilt PC.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ibuypo...4gb-240gb-ssd-1tb-hdd/6436829.p?skuId=6436829
> 
> Aside from adding RAM, will this graphics card be ok? The primary purpose of the PC will be for editing video and Flight Sim.




For now it's definitely good enough. If wait to e how the nvidia/amd cards kind of level out before spending anything. There's some pretty dramatic shortages right now that might drive up prices to any of the cards you'd be interested in.


----------



## Juggrnaut (Nov 21, 2020)

I7 6800 Broadwell 6 core
GSkill TridentZ 32gig
Asrock Fatality x99
2 x nvidia Gtx 1070 FTW
All water cooling is from EKWB

Built this thing like 5+ years ago and it still crushes everything on the market on max settings. It’s also a beast for what I initially built it for, 3d modeling and graphic design. Render times are super fast. Ironically, I don’t even like playing graphic intensive games that much, so most of its potential is wasted on the gaming side... 

I’ve been meaning to cut out the bottom to make room for the other radiator and fans to make
It completely silent so I don’t wake up my kid.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 21, 2020)

Just dust it and get some Noctua fans, they push so much so quietly it's silly.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 21, 2020)

I'll second the Noctua fans, when they run on quiet mode (95%) you don't hear them even 4 feet away. When on full it sounds like rotors spinning up but damn do they quickly cool. Well worth the money.


----------



## Juggrnaut (Nov 21, 2020)

Currently running the gentle typhoons, and if I’m not rendering or playing some crazy intensive program/game(and even then) it’s pretty silent. The rendering is what kills it. I actually put noctuas in all the builds I do for other people, they’re definitely one of the best fans out there. Cougar is another great one so far.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Dec 6, 2020)

Looking to build a gaming computer for/with my son. I have built computers in the past, so assembly isn’t an issue, I just haven’t been involved in the scene for a while so I don’t know what the new hotness is.

Kid would like the computer to have all the cool color changing lights and stuff, and also be able to play Roblox, Fortnite, and Minecraft. Being able to support VR through his oculus quest is also a requirement.

For my own selfish wants, I would like it to be able to play DCS World on higher settings and using the VR headset.

Our budget is roughly $2k. If someone could assist with a build, maybe even send me a link on PC Part Picker for a build, it would be much appreciated. Oh, and this doesn’t need to include monitor or keyboard/mouse in the budget.


----------



## SisyphusGlad (Dec 6, 2020)

JedisonsDad said:


> Looking to build a gaming computer for/with my son. I have built computers in the past, so assembly isn’t an issue, I just haven’t been involved in the scene for a while so I don’t know what the new hotness is.
> 
> Kid would like the computer to have all the cool color changing lights and stuff, and also be able to play Roblox, Fortnite, and Minecraft. Being able to support VR through his oculus quest is also a requirement.
> 
> ...


Here's a build with all the RGB lights, can play the latest games and is VR ready. You can also subtract $350 for the mouse and keyboard that are on the list.

ROG Razer Build


----------

